# Snow Pea Sprouts?



## Andrew Du (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi just a simple question to see how many people have tried Snow Pea Sprouts and haven't had an issue with them. I've been almost eating the same vegetables over and over again and it's getting very tiring! So if anyone who's had Snow Pea SPROUTS (NOT Snow Peas) did not have any problems, please give some feedback!!

Thank you.


----------

